

Show HN: Turtle graphics app in Coffeescript & Canvas - jlesk
http://prismaco.de

======
ludicast
Okay, can someone please explain how anything else is on the front page?

Amazing work. My only comment is that the shortcode generator should be, well,
shorter. For example you have A-Z and 0-9 which wouldn't match any
existing/future routes and can be used to head up a code, rather than using a
whole word's worth of space.

But really well done.

